# Actual figures for risks going overdue?



## becstar

Does anyone have a link to actual figures that show the 'steep' rise in risks of stillbirth etc for each week of gestation? 

I went 16 days overdue last time and was heavily pressured into induction and this time I want to be prepared in case I have the fight again... Husband is with me to a point but says that once it gets to 14 days it would be stupid to not be induced and that the risks must be higher otherwise they wouldn't do it... but noone - midwives, doctors etc - can show me actual statistics with actual numbers. I vaguely recall seeing some once and the risks at 42 weeks were very similar to 37 weeks. 

Anyone able to help?


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

The book I have 'Home Birth' by Nicky Weston states that research has shown that with regular monitoring, babies can be perfectly fine going up to 44 weeks. It references the BMJ. 

I too have seen the stats about 37 weeks being just as risky as 42 weeks, and I've really tried, but I can't find it anywhere now either!


----------



## Sam Pearson

For some women long gestation seems to run in famlies and my MIL who is a lay midwife says that if you have a longer menstrual cycle you can expect to have a longer gestation.

If the medical staff can't provide you with evidence that your baby is at risk from being well cooked then one has to wonder what evidence they are basing their advice on. I think it's up to them to demonstrate that their advice is sound rather than up to you to prove them wrong.


----------



## xSin

I found it very interesting that my midwife explained to me that the dating scan is typically more accurate than going by LMP for a due date simply because the length of the luteal phase in each woman can vary, and the LMP due date is based off a system where everybody ovulates in the same amount of time -- She said its not uncommon for women to be "less pregnant" than they think they are which is why they (at least in my area) don't push right away for an induction...

For instance, for me... my LMP due date is July 12th. Based on my dating scan however, I may be a week "less" pregnant than that chart allows, which would put my due date closer to July 20th. Well if I went with the knowledge that the 12th was it, by the 20th I'd be in a total panick thinking I was massively overdue when in reality I'd just be "coming up to" my due date...

It both made sense and it didn't to me... There's a part of my brain that likes to reject the whole notion because I'm impatient to meet my LO lol


----------



## Sam Pearson

Also, first time Mums generally gestate a bit longer.

There are the standard EDD calculators but the good ones factor in your menstrual cycle legnth and also if it is your first or subsequent bubs.


----------



## Cjackord

I found this yesterday and thought it was relevant when I saw your post--

Bah humbug! It won't take a link! Can I pm a link? I have no idea how to do this...

I hope that works... I'm not sure if it'll ping it as spam. I'm a new user and I know linking doesnt work on most websites. Anyway, it's all about going post-date and the actual risk of a true post-date baby. My family seems to gestate longer and I was actually really surprised that the risk was low. It also includes references to there being a higher mortality rate at 37 weeks than after 42. 

Good luck! More than anything, trust your body and know that YOU know if you're baby is ok better than any random chart. Babies and mothers are INDIVIDUALS.


----------



## Cjackord

I added you as a friend to see if I can pm. I swear I'm not a creeper!


----------



## Leahmasie

We waited until 42w6d to induce with gel, the next day to start Pitocin, baby was born at 43w. I'd say the benefit of waiting is you'll either go into labor on your own or the induction is more likely to be successful, the drawback is baby has a bigger head! Good luck.


----------



## becstar

xSin said:


> I found it very interesting that my midwife explained to me that the dating scan is typically more accurate than going by LMP for a due date simply because the length of the luteal phase in each woman can vary, and the LMP due date is based off a system where everybody ovulates in the same amount of time -- She said its not uncommon for women to be "less pregnant" than they think they are which is why they (at least in my area) don't push right away for an induction...
> 
> For instance, for me... my LMP due date is July 12th. Based on my dating scan however, I may be a week "less" pregnant than that chart allows, which would put my due date closer to July 20th. Well if I went with the knowledge that the 12th was it, by the 20th I'd be in a total panick thinking I was massively overdue when in reality I'd just be "coming up to" my due date...
> 
> It both made sense and it didn't to me... There's a part of my brain that likes to reject the whole notion because I'm impatient to meet my LO lol

Thing is, I was charting and we only did it once, and I ovulated day 16, we dtd on day 13... I have always had a short LP. I worked out that if I was due when they say I am, I would have had to ovulate 5 days earlier (I didn't) and we hadn't dtd around then, either.


----------



## becstar

Thanks all. x


----------



## Lilllian

Does this help..

https://www.gentlebirth.org/archives/datesppr.html#Mortality


----------



## BunnyN

It is standard practice at the hospital I would be giving birth in to induce at 41 weeks, which is too enthusiastic if you ask me! I'd want to wait until 42 weeks, although I would do extra ultrasounds to make sure that there is no problem with the placenta etc. 

Here are a couple of references I found:
https://birthwithoutfearblog.com/2011/08/22/what-acog-has-to-say-about-due-dates/
https://midwifethinking.com/2010/09/16/induction-of-labour-balancing-risks/


----------



## Serafina83

I was wondering this myself. My baby is due 14 days before my daughters birh day. Don't really want o be in hospital on her birthday. If he omes naturally then that's fine but don't want to purposely go in o have him then. Do you think leaving it 15/16 days over rather than the usual 12 will hurt?


----------



## BunnyN

Serafina83 said:


> I was wondering this myself. My baby is due 14 days before my daughters birh day. Don't really want o be in hospital on her birthday. If he omes naturally then that's fine but don't want to purposely go in o have him then. Do you think leaving it 15/16 days over rather than the usual 12 will hurt?

I think it is a personal decision. There are some risks associated with waiting too long there are also risks associated with induction. Where I am they induce at 41 weeks, if that is the case at the hospital where you go then you would likely be out already for your daughters birthday. Personally I would not accept an induction at 41 weeks although I might at 42 weeks. Plenty of women have gone to 43 weeks without any problems so you may feel comfortable leaving it a couple more days. You might want to discuss with your MW/doctor what their standard procedure is and how flexible they are. Some MW are happy to go over 42 weeks but many will not be. Of course it is always your decision but you might have to really fight for it which you may not feel is worth it. 

EDIT: Also while lots of women go over their due date only 5 to 10% go past 42 weeks so it's not that likely that it will be an issue anyway although it's always worth considering your options so your are prepared.


----------



## Serafina83

BunnyN said:


> Serafina83 said:
> 
> 
> I was wondering this myself. My baby is due 14 days before my daughters birh day. Don't really want o be in hospital on her birthday. If he omes naturally then that's fine but don't want to purposely go in o have him then. Do you think leaving it 15/16 days over rather than the usual 12 will hurt?
> 
> I think it is a personal decision. There are some risks associated with waiting too long there are also risks associated with induction. Where I am they induce at 41 weeks, if that is the case at the hospital where you go then you would likely be out already for your daughters birthday. Personally I would not accept an induction at 41 weeks although I might at 42 weeks. Plenty of women have gone to 43 weeks without any problems so you may feel comfortable leaving it a couple more days. You might want to discuss with your MW/doctor what their standard procedure is and how flexible they are. Some MW are happy to go over 42 weeks but many will not be. Of course it is always your decision but you might have to really fight for it which you may not feel is worth it.
> 
> EDIT: Also while lots of women go over their due date only 5 to 10% go past 42 weeks so it's not that likely that it will be an issue anyway although it's always worth considering your options so your are prepared.Click to expand...

Its 12 days wher I am


----------



## lynnikins

i was 40+13 by dating scan with ds1 and 40+11 with ds2 , was 40+3 by the scan dates with ds3 but 40 exact by my lmp, I fully expect to get to 40wks again perhaps to 41 or 42, not bothered really, was induced with ds2 with gel but that was 90% due to being nearly unable to walk due to SPD and i wanted a mobile labour which i got at least in part.

my Mother was 44wks by lmp with my brother ( she didnt have a scan ) and my older sister has been 40+6 and 40+4 with her children it seems we just gestate longer in my family


----------



## Serafina83

Does anyone know if they do inductions on weekends? 12 days after my due date is a Sunday. If they don't do them on a Sunday will they book it in the day hereof after?


----------



## fides

Serafina83 said:


> Does anyone know if they do inductions on weekends? 12 days after my due date is a Sunday. If they don't do them on a Sunday will they book it in the day hereof after?

I would think it depends on the doctor and hospital - i have a friend who was induced in an army hospital on a Saturday; i can't get into the OB until Monday at the earliest.


----------

